# I'm chipped!



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry but just pulled the ECU this weekend and finally found out. Looks like MTM stage 1. 
The guy I bought it from said it was stock. But in the year and a half I have owned it found out I have: Koni shocks (stock springs), RS2 EM, 2W dash bulbs, and now the stage 1 chips.
Anybody know the horsepower/torque of those chips? I'm guessing maybe 260 hp and 300 ft-lb torque? Everything I found online just hase the stage 1+ at 280 hp.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I'm chipped! (Harold)*

Tough to tell with the chip, and the mani...
Some people say, the rs2 mani is a bit restriciting, holding back some power.
But it's better than stock!


----------



## RktPwrdCouch (May 21, 2003)

*Re: I'm chipped! (Harold)*

think that I may have the same chips. 2bennet said it was thiers; but I traded them my old ecu. The new one had thier sticker on it & also an MTM sticker so who knows... but I do know that since my car has been chipped, it ran rich and will knock easily on 91 octane. anything 98 & above you can just floor it w/ no worries of knocking. ( sounds like MTM to me) ..... also running rs2 exhaust mani 3" turbo back w/ 2 borla mufflers& cat bypass pipe. forge DV , IC myst( water)
Doesn't GIAC have software for these cars now?


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: I'm chipped! (Harold)*

if you have a 3bar trandsducer, then you have MTM Stage 1+, meaning 280HP. Otherwise, you are making about 260HP.
It's cool that you're finding your car has all these goodies.
Oh, and if you drove another UrS, you'd definitely know if you were chipped, if the other car isn't chipped.
Paul
-MTM Stage 1+


----------



## RktPwrdCouch (May 21, 2003)

*Re: I'm chipped! (SuperGroove)*

must have the MTM stge 1+ 3bar transducer is there. isn't this a 98+ octane chip?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: I'm chipped! (RktPwrdCouch)*

Maybe 98 Euro octane, which equates to about 93 ?? ( not sure) US octane. US octane is the RM = (RON +MON)/2. 93 Octane is easily availble here on the east coast not sure about in your area.


----------



## RktPwrdCouch (May 21, 2003)

*Re: I'm chipped! (Harold)*

I think you are correct about the us - euro octane rating. Here in UT we get 91 or some places 92 is available; however, it's not oxegenated so it's a bit better than what's available on the west coast.
also found a thread in the audiworld forums on a fuel pump relay- to battery mod. just finished it !!! absoulutely stunned by the results!! no more knocking at WOT on pump gas







hopefully it will help my emissions problem. ( car fails.. high HC's @ idle)


----------

